# Eagle Eye



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

My first homemade slingshot. Used a one of the free templates and this is what I ended up with.

Red Oak - Polished. (Piece of scrap wood from a carpenter friend). Not perfect but it's a start!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That's not just a start, it's a great start! Nice job and good hunting.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice one! You did a real good job. B)


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thats a sweet shooter well done is that a tube in tube set up


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi bigron, I'm a bit ignorant about these things so I'm not sure. Just a cheap replacement tube set I bought at the outdoor store. We don't get the fancy stuff here in South Africa. It's the only thing I could find.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That's very nice. Like the way you've rigged the tubes for over the top shooting.


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Works nicely. I just put a small steel ball in each end to stop the bands from pulling through and shoot OTT. Came out quite neat. First attempt so still have lots to learn.


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Works nicely. I just put a small steel ball in each end to stop the bands from pulling through and shoot OTT. Came out quite neat. First attempt so still have lots to learn. Allowed for flat bands at a later stage if I don't like the tubes.


----------



## UCChris (Jul 22, 2013)

That's a pretty ingenious way of attaching the tubes. Let us know how it holds up. I'd be careful and watchful of the steel ball slipping out over time.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice work on your first slingshot, looks good,

welcome and greetings to South Africa :wave:


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

I've shot quite a bit with it and for some reason with the tubes flipped over the top those balls don't budge. But I am weary of it though. Will definitely keep an eye on it.

Thanks for the welcome and encouraging comments everyone. Much appreciated.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

DJP said:


> Hi bigron, I'm a bit ignorant about these things so I'm not sure. Just a cheap replacement tube set I bought at the outdoor store. We don't get the fancy stuff here in South Africa. It's the only thing I could find.


some people place a small diameter tube inside a larger diameter tube for more power it looked like your tubes were two different colors that is why i asked by the way i really like your work on the eagle eye that is first rate for your first home made shooter they will get better with every new one you make :wave:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats a great first start.



DJP said:


> Hi bigron, I'm a bit ignorant about these things so I'm not sure. Just a cheap replacement tube set I bought at the outdoor store. We don't get the fancy stuff here in South Africa. It's the only thing I could find.


doesnt south africa stilll use red rubber for bike tires? or gum rubber?


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nicely done


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Will have to investigate Imperial. Haven't a clue what they use.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like a wonderful start. Nice work.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very good start!


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Looked around for red rubber bike tyres and gum rubber - No luck.

Going to try the hospital supply store for some surgical tubing and possibly latex sheets - And some forcepts.

These seem to be key items I need! Hopefully I can get. Will see.


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Oops! Sorry incorrect spelling - I meant Forceps!


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Oops! another error - Tubes not tyres!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

if you are worried about the balls coming out you can tie the ends of the tubes shut with some string tied into a constrictor knot there are alot of videos and tutorials on here and youtube for the constrictor knot or really any knot will work for closing the tube ends to keep the balls in :wave: all the best


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Good idea. I'll do that. Thanks for the tip bigron.
Keep well.


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice work. Be sure to inspect it closely if you have a fork strike because of oaks ease of splitting. I have also used the templates on this site and would like to thank all the members who have shared them. It is a big help to us beginners.


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Amen to that. I downloaded one or two others that I want to have a go at. Some really nice options. Tremendous help as you say to us novices.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad you like the design. You made it look great!


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks LBurnett. Not much of a handy man but liked the design and decided to have a go. Turned out pretty good. Fits the hand nicely and shoots great.
I shoot left hand OTT and it's great. Becoming a favourite ('specially 'cause I made it myself!).


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

bigron said:


> thats a sweet shooter well done is that a tube in tube set up


A lot of replacement exercise tube come like that. Academy sells them from 10 to 90 lbs. Not bad tubes.


----------

